# cost expectations for schutzhund



## ihtsbih09 (Jan 8, 2013)

Typically, what is the average cost to get started in joining a schutzhund club and typically what is paid per year after all the initial purchases?

I would love to get my dog into schutzhund but I just think the.costs are.too high.at.this.time. I was thinking of even possibly doing personal protection work instead of joining a schutzhund club and paying that $50-$100 per week cos. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

50-100 per week would likely be a lot more than joining a club-Depends on what the club charges-I paid around 300 a year-gas is what made it expensive for me


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

It depends on the individual club and how it is run, if the helpers are paid or not, and many other factors. There are several clubs within an hour or two of your location. Some are only a few hundred a year. Others easily run a couple hundred a month. Plus there's typically a lot of driving involved so that meansa lot of money to be spent on gas. There really is no standard answer as it varies widely from club to club so you'd need to contact the individual clubs to find out how their group runs things. But you can certainly find a club to train with that will cost a LOT less than the prices you just mentioned for PPD work.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The cost for me is really the gas. It's gotten too much especially with other activities my dog seems to equally enjoy being much closer. Driving 2.5-3 hours one way, plus all the miles on my vehicle meaning more problems and more maintenance...that's the biggest cost. The club dues I think are very reasonable.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Don't forget to factor-in an emotional toll. 

The club I train with exacts a heavy emotional cost in the ridicule and general harrassment I must endure....all undeserved, I might add.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Fuel is the biggie here as well and a reason I have not been able to train lately.
114 miles one way, do that twice a week.
Ouch.

Dues are reasonable and one can choose to do extra (paid) helper sessions outside of club training but not mandatory.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

W.Oliver said:


> Don't forget to factor-in an emotional toll.
> 
> The club I train with exacts a heavy emotional cost in the ridicule and general harrassment I must endure....all undeserved, I might add.


lol what?


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Why do you think your dog might be capable of schutzhund or protection training?


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

W.Oliver said:


> Don't forget to factor-in an emotional toll.
> 
> The club I train with exacts a heavy emotional cost in the ridicule and general harrassment I must endure....all undeserved, I might add.


Sounds like you should find a new club


----------



## ihtsbih09 (Jan 8, 2013)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Why do you think your dog might be capable of schutzhund or protection training?


my dog's dad is a.schutzhund.champion level III I believe. And her mom is a French ring champion. Also, I work with a trainer for obedience who does Schutzhund and he said.she definitely has the capabilities. One of dog's siblings is actually in his club.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I don't know about the champion part, but it sounds like your dog is a prospect based on his general bloodlines and parents' accomplishments.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Chip Blasiole said:


> I don't know about the champion part, but it sounds like your dog is a prospect based on his general bloodlines and parents' accomplishments.


And you would know this from your vast titling and trial experience right? What you did a BH 9 years ago?


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

KJenkins said:


> And you would know this from your vast titling and trial experience right? What you did a BH 9 years ago?


Aside from the fact that the question was not "is my dog a good schutzhund prospect"....


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

W.Oliver said:


> Don't forget to factor-in an emotional toll.
> 
> The club I train with exacts a heavy emotional cost in the ridicule and general harrassment I must endure....all undeserved, I might add.


LOL, Wayne - be honest, you love every minute of it! :wild:


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I asked because many people think just because a dog is a GSD, it can do sport. Keith, I could argue there can be a great deal of training involved that is more challenging and not so blatently repetitive in the non trial training world. As far as I know, people who handle dogs in real working situations don't have to ever have titled or trialed a dog. It is kind of like synchronized swimming. Alot of training goes into that.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

ihtsbih09 said:


> Typically, what is the average cost to get started in joining a schutzhund club and typically what is paid per year after all the initial purchases?
> 
> I would love to get my dog into schutzhund but I just think the.costs are.too high.at.this.time. I was thinking of even possibly doing personal protection work instead of joining a schutzhund club and paying that $50-$100 per week cos. Any thoughts on this?


Time is the biggest investment in my experience. Off course time is money so there goes


----------

